# Forty's Low Cost HT



## forty4420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Talked the old lady into letting me take over our extra room..I didn't have alot of funding to work with but I thought I'd show you guys where I am up to this point...I'd love some feed back..

Parts/cost

Acer Projector: $500
110" Vetech: $130
Nivida 3D Glasses: $150
Seats: $70
Hardware/paint: 350ish

Total : Around $1100

I only plan to hookup my PC/Cable/Bluray using Logitech 5.1 speakers for now..

:wave:


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## forty4420 (Feb 17, 2012)

UPDATE: http://youtu.be/CH8iujj7mEA


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

Where did you find the seats? Those are cool.


----------



## forty4420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Got em on Cincinnati Craigslist for $10 each. Kept one for spare parts..I got his # if you need it..


----------



## forty4420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Tomorrow I'm planning on working switching out lighting & running a outlet for the projector...


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

forty4420 said:


> Got em on Cincinnati Craigslist for $10 each. Kept one for spare parts..I got his # if you need it..


That's an amazing deal!
I love the idea - how comfortable are they?


----------



## forty4420 (Feb 17, 2012)

Everyone who's sat in them has agreed they feel great.


----------



## forty4420 (Feb 17, 2012)

UPDATE: I got the screen hung!!

(See video)


----------

